# Baked Vidalia Onion Recipe TNT



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2007)

I posted this in a thread about Vidalia onions.  Thought it would be wise to put it here, too.  They are delicious served with roast beef.  Enjoy.

BAKED VIDALIA ONIONS
(Serves 4)​ 
 4 Vidalia onions, peeled
4 beef bouillon cubes
4 Tbsp. butter
Water

In the root end of each peeled onion, scoop out a well with a spoon or a melon baller. Place the four onions in an 8-inch square baking dish or a 10-inch pie plate. Put a bouillon cube in each well. Top with butter. Pour about 1/4-inch of water in pan and cover tightly with foil. Bake in preheated 350-degree oven for 1 hour. Serve hot.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds good.
I wonder how they would be unpeeled.  I've done other onions (sweet, yellow) in the oven by just cutting the root off and baking them on a piece of foil at 400F for 45 minutes.  The skin caramelizes and you just squeeze the onion out of the skin to eat.  I'm going to try it as soon as I get some _real_ Vidalias. The bouillon cube sounds great!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting ! I have heard these are very good, but always forget to try them!


----------



## carolelaine (Apr 27, 2007)

These are really good.  I've been doing some on the grill ever since I saw a Paula D. episode with them a few years back.  They are great with grilled steaks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 27, 2007)

Miss Katie....

Hold on! I'm headed to the kitchen! Be right back!

Edit..I have one in the oven now.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 27, 2007)

The bouillon cube is brilliant.  Had them with all the other ingredients for the first time when I moved to Memphis.  Best to fix on the outdoor grill.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 27, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> The bouillon cube is brilliant. Had them with all the other ingredients for the first time when I moved to Memphis. Best to fix on the outdoor grill.


 
Rats! Now ya tell me! I already got it in the oven! Next time however.....


----------



## mudbug (Apr 27, 2007)

Tomorrow will be jes' fine, Uncle Bob. Perhaps for a late-ish breakfast, with a little scrambled eggs and hash browns on the side?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 27, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Tomorrow will be jes' fine, Uncle Bob. Perhaps for a late-ish breakfast, with a little scrambled eggs and hash browns on the side?


 
Cut the hash browns...throw on a double order of grits. Now ya talkin!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

This is a TNT recipe for sure.  I would serve each Vidalia in an individual dish like a hot borscht with a side of new potatoes (dill or parsley) and some pumpernickel rye bread.


----------



## Dove (Apr 27, 2007)

*Hey Bob! How about grits with milk and sugar??
OK ...my DH thought i was crazy too. He liked to stir his eggs in his grits.*


----------



## mudbug (Apr 27, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> TI would serve each Vidalia in an individual dish like a hot borscht with a side of new potatoes (dill or parsley) and *some pumpernickel rye bread.*



Is there such a thing as this bread, Stir?  I always thought they were separate varieties.  I like the potato idea.  But then again, potatoes and onions are never a bad match.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

mudbug:      Pumpernickel Rye Bread


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2007)

Stir, that recipe sounds good and I've been looking for one like it.  Buck will be very happy when I make a loaf.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 27, 2007)

Dove said:
			
		

> *Hey Bob! How about grits with milk and sugar??*
> *OK ...my DH thought i was crazy too. He liked to stir his eggs in his grits.*


 
Hey Miss Dove...
Ya know I love ya, but milk and sugar in grits Why it's almost a sacrilege


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

Back When: everything came with (potatoes, beans, rice or grits) and two sides (salad, slaw, green beans, corn, or peas) and bread (flour or cornmeal) if it wasn't a sandwich.  There was always water on the table and you could order a beverage if you wanted.  

When you leave "Back When" and order a hot dog, you get a hot dog!  Can you imagine what "a hot dog" looks like?  All by itself on a big white paper plate?  Can you imagine paying a quarter for catsup & mustard?  Can you imagine paying $4 for a soda? Can you imagine a place that serves hot dogs and doesn't have a water fountain?  ((oops, this is my mother's kitchen-sorry about venting here....it was the grits that made me do it!  )


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok it's TNT in Kentucky, Mississippi, Louisiana, Tennessee, 

So ya gotta try Miss Katie's recipe..The bouillon cube, water, sweet Vidalia onion flavor is reminiscent of French onion soup. The onion is delicious too! 

Bon Appetit Y'all


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2007)

Glad you liked them Uncle Bob.  I forgot to mention the "French onion soup" part.  I loooove Vidalias fixed this way.  As I said, I could make a meal just out of them.


----------



## Constance (Apr 28, 2007)

We have a local guy that makes a trip to Georgia every year and brings back a truckload of Vidalia onions. I have a bag ordered, and will try your recipe as soon as they come!

Uncle Bob, I lived in the south for several years, but I never learned to like grits. They reminded me of hot cereal, which I detest. That's been years ago, however, and my tastes have broadened. I'll give them another try one of these days.


----------

